# [gcc] quelle(s) version(s) conserver ?

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

```
n73sm ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-6.4.0

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-7.3.0

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-8.3.0 *

n73sm ~ #
```

J'ai trop de versions là...

Quelle version conserver en plus de la 8.3.0 ?

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Sauf besoin spécifique, aucune!

----------

## pti-rem

Comme je ne sais pas si j'ai un besoin spécifique, je ne dois probablement pas en avoir.

```
emerge -av --depclean sys-devel/gcc:5.4.0 sys-devel/gcc:6.4.0 sys-devel/gcc:7.3.0
```

n'a pas bronché ; ces versions sont supprimées désormais.

Merci YetiBarBar

----------

## YetiBarBar

Un peu plus de précisions sur les besoins spécifiques: tant que tu utilises gcc "juste" pour compiler ton système, tu n'as pas d'intérêt particulier à "redescendre" la version de gcc, il y a même des théories qui prévoient des effets de bords indésirables dans ce cas.

Il y a un cas particulier avec quelques paquets qui ne supporte pas un gcc trop récent (pour ceux que j'ai déjà pu rencontré, ils étaient liés à Cuda mais il doit bien y en avoir d'autres).

Pour les usages plus spécifiques qui peuvent nécessiter de garder une autres versions de gcc auxquels je pensais, ils sont liés à des profils "développeur":

- tests de compilation avec différentes versions de gcc (on ne choisit pas le compilateur des utilisateurs de son programme  :Smile: )

- besoin de générer des paquets binaires pour une cible en gardant une version précise d'ABI, voire sur une autres architecture où tu ne disposes pas du même gcc que ta version courante (par exemple, une cross-compilation vers une plateforme embarquée avec un gcc anti-diluvien)

- dans la même veine, pour compiler des paquets vers une architecture "abandonnée" par une nouvelle version de gcc (par exemple, gcc9 droppe le support de très vieux processeurs ARM)

----------

